
Netflix is causing us to watch less TV - felipemora
http://www.digitaltrends.com/movies/netflix-tv-decline/
======
teaneedz
And now that Netflix is blocking VPNs and requesting users to weaken their
security, we may be watching Netflix less too.

~~~
nonuby
It is unclear if they are blocking paid/public VPNs only, which to be fair are
no more secure than without, can you really trust some anonymous guy/gal who
purchases a few random dedicated servers and VPSs at different global budget
providers with providing a secure exit node? I can't see Netflix would have a
legal problem with one running their own VPN on a cloud server within the same
country, but I'm yet to find example of particular bannings.

